# Troy Bilt 42010 (824) differnetial play



## joea

Yes, I have two. Actually a third one that is a Bolens. Even earlier than the TroyBilt ones.

I picked up the second troy bilt, wanting to snap it up before anyone else, so did not check it out real well. Replaced a few missing bolts and it ran well. 

Now, I notice there is some "play" in the impeller drive differential. That is, when I "wiggle" the input shaft (grab shaft and rotate it) the differential case will rock back and forth a bit as I change direction of the wiggle. 

That causes some extra vibration when running. Im guessing something is worn in the differential.

Any ideas on this?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

the impeller bearing is gone with the Schwinn.


----------



## joea

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> the impeller bearing is gone with the Schwinn.


Schwinn? Wind?


----------



## Coby7

I believe on the Troy Bilt it's a bushing. and seal.


----------



## Hawthorne62

*Troy Bilt 42010 loose gearbox*

I am currently in the process of rebuilding my Bolens 824A gearbox. I purchased a "rebuild kit" on E Bay from Bolens-360 out of New York. It's $72 and includes the parts that tend to wear in this gearbox. The one additional item that I would buy is the Expansion Plug on the front of the gearbox because it must be removed to do the re-build. This expansion plug is a form of Welch Plug so you will likely destroy it when removing - carefully drill a hole in the center and either pry it off or carefully insert a sheet metal screw in the drilled hole and yank it out.

Be sure you have a diagram of the unit and take your time while making notes and or taking pictures as you take the machine apart. It's quite the process but it can be done if you are mechanically inclined. 

Good Luck!


----------



## joea

Hawthorne62 said:


> I am currently in the process of rebuilding my Bolens 824A gearbox. I purchased a "rebuild kit" on E Bay from Bolens-360 out of New York. It's $72 and includes the parts that tend to wear in this gearbox. The one additional item that I would buy is the Expansion Plug on the front of the gearbox because it must be removed to do the re-build. This expansion plug is a form of Welch Plug so you will likely destroy it when removing - carefully drill a hole in the center and either pry it off or carefully insert a sheet metal screw in the drilled hole and yank it out.
> 
> Be sure you have a diagram of the unit and take your time while making notes and or taking pictures as you take the machine apart. It's quite the process but it can be done if you are mechanically inclined.
> 
> Good Luck!


Yes, I saw that rebuild kit, but held off. Now that it is spring, warm, anyway, I have started tear down. It started to rain on me just as I got the end cap off. No oil. But, now I am wondering how to get the shafts and such out so I can get to the gear box out. Did not yield to wiggling and I quit as I was getting rained on.

Suggestions. No, no raincoat thanks, just about the gearbox. . . .

Oh, no brass shavings in the bottom, that I can see, so I guess that's a good thing.


joe a


----------



## joea

Hawthorne62 said:


> I am currently in the process of rebuilding my Bolens 824A gearbox. I purchased a "rebuild kit" on E Bay from Bolens-360 out of New York. It's $72 and includes the parts that tend to wear in this gearbox. The one additional item that I would buy is the Expansion Plug on the front of the gearbox because it must be removed to do the re-build. This expansion plug is a form of Welch Plug so you will likely destroy it when removing - carefully drill a hole in the center and either pry it off or carefully insert a sheet metal screw in the drilled hole and yank it out.
> 
> Be sure you have a diagram of the unit and take your time while making notes and or taking pictures as you take the machine apart. It's quite the process but it can be done if you are mechanically inclined.
> 
> Good Luck!


I can no longer find that on ebay.


----------



## joea

joea said:


> I can no longer find that on ebay.


Well, I did find it. And now am in the midst of attempting to remove the gearbox. Seems the only way is to remove the auger assembly, which was not that difficult.

What has been the big problem, taking most of the day, was getting the belt pulley off. I ended up using a porta power "scissor" attachment to get behind it. The key on the shaft was off a bit and rusted in so I cannot remove it. That's gonna be fun grinding out with a dremel tool, no doubt.

More later.


----------

